# NC-VA-SC Myrtle Beach Meet!!



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great idea but there have actually been a few members who have tried to get a VA and surrounding states cruze meet together before and nothing has ever materialized. I am unfortunately not a cruze owner as of yet but would still love to come to a meet. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...ll-cruzers-va-nc-tn-md-surrounding-areas.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/48-east/9054-va-cruzers.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-events-meets-regional-discussion/5044-ocean-city-meet.html


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Great idea but there have actually been a few members who have tried to get a VA and surrounding states cruze meet together before and nothing has ever materialized. I am unfortunately not a cruze owner as of yet but would still love to come to a meet.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/18-e...ll-cruzers-va-nc-tn-md-surrounding-areas.html
> 
> ...


Oh ok, looked at the links and it looks like Oct 2012 was the last time someone tried to organize a meet. I figured I'd pick a destination where people would want to have a mini vacation at the same tme. I haven't really seen many Cruze enthusiasts from NC on this forum (maybe 4). So I figured it'd be cool to get the surrounding states evolved. I really hope we could get something organized. I'd like to do something different this summer and this would be perfect.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Depending on the location and dates I would be interested in showing up...


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Depending on the location and dates I would be interested in showing up...


I was thinking Myrtle Beach..Wilmington might even be a good place to meet. I'm looking at doing this on the weekend. Start out on a Friday evening and end on Sunday. July 4th is on a Thursday. So maybe July 5 -7 or June 21-23. We can get a consensus.. Those are my dates. If anyone else has any other dates in mind feel free to throw it out there. It doesn't have to be three days it can be two days if u guys prefer. Lets try to have a date figured and place figured out by May 1st. That gives us a couple weeks to agree on a date and a place. Then we worry about the details later.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Charlotte in the house!


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

shawn672 said:


> Charlotte in the house!


Aite that's wuz up! Any input or suggestions u may have let us know.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

I would be down for this all depending on the timing. I currently live in Greenville, NC but I am moving to Raleigh in June. I haven't even had my Cruze for a month yet so no time to do much to it either.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 20, 2013)

I'll be attending the ocean city md carshow this weekend in my cruze if anyone is going to be around.


----------



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

I am in Charleston SC and I am in if its in july. Starks8 made a good point with the group starting comment. I have ben trying to get a SC group together for awhile and I get a ton of views but no one seems to want to get out of the shadows for some reason guess they are not people friendly here in SC and there are a lot of cruzers here. Back on your topic I am 100% in if we can back the date up to sometime in july. A lot of great places to stay with GROUPS in myrtle. How are long are going to stay and do you have anything in particular that you want to do?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I was thinking Myrtle Beach..Wilmington might even be a good place to meet. I'm looking at doing this on the weekend. Start out on a Friday evening and end on Sunday. July 4th is on a Thursday. So maybe July 5 -7


 I will be in NC during that time, but won't have my Cruze. Might be able to stop by anyway.


----------

